# Dakota Kai/Evie Megathread: The Happy Kicky Geeky Kiwi Wrestler Chick



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Evie. She's so cute and she's a great wrestler. I have so many good memories of watching her kick ass in my local NZ promotion!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She seemed so excited to be there, and it look like she was about to cry, it was so cute :zayn3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885630837634596864


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well it took long enough eh!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A mini documentary of her last match in the indies


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Was just wondering if that vid had been posted! I'd say it's more than just a documentary about her last match though. I wouldn't say the documentary is _even about_ her last match - it's just a small element within the film to kinda wrap it up at the end. It's more about her journey from discovering wrestling to getting signed by WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJWrestling (Jul 26, 2017)

I've seen Evie wrestle SO many times at MCW... Absolutely adore her!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

After that short docu she's really starting to grow on me. I'm interested in what she'll bring to the division following the MYC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

From WWE.com



> If you’ve seen a woman kick her opponent so hard that tweeting cartoon birds pop out at any point over the last 10 years, there’s a good chance it was Dakota Kai doing the kicking. The New Zealand-native “captain of Team Kick” has been putting the boots to unsuspecting foes in the literal sense from Australia to Japan to the United States, where she held the SHIMMER Tag Team Championship alongside Ruby Riot. She even came into WWE’s orbit once before, in a 2015 loss to Nia Jax on NXT. Two years later, she’s out to prove that she belongs for good this time, and if she doesn’t get her kicks in the Mae Young Classic, you can be sure her opponents will.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

I am really looking forward to her debut at NXT TV and the Women Tournament:


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Evie is essentially Bayley done correctly.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:drose







:drose







:drose


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Heres Evie streaming with MY BOYZ newLegacy Inc and a cameo from Jervis Cottonbelly if any of you are interested in seeing what shes like outside of the WWE world


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Evie is essentially Bayley done correctly.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Agreed.

Wasn't familiar with her until recently but jumping on the Evie hype train before it gets too crowded


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

To everyone saying that Dakota or Kairi is Bayley done correctly, remember that Bayley was done correctly before the main roster, so don't be surprised if/when any or both of them get called up they probably get screwed the same way because WWE is god awful in booking underdog babyfaces (and babyfaces in general)


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, +1 to this. I like her. She has potential to crack my top 4 WWE women's wrestlers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903316651206098945


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Yeah, +1 to this. I like her. She has potential to crack my top 4 WWE women's wrestlers


Don’t say crack, Casual, yeah, please, not now. Cos you saying crack makes me think about crack, and I love crack. So can you not say crack?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

She'd be cuter without the nose ring but she's very adorbs!

Can replace Bayley hopefully.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Also, let's not got to far with replacing Bayley. Let's not forget Bayley was one of the most popular figures in all of wrestling in NXT and even on the main roster for a time before they booked her into the ground.

The same thing can happen to someone like Kai.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Dakota is basically Bayley with a cuter face and with the demeanour of an adult woman not a special needs child like Bayley. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Miss Sally said:


> She'd be cuter without the nose ring but she's very adorbs!
> 
> Can replace Bayley hopefully.


Agree on everything you said.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Dakota definitely captured my heart during that tournament, she's so god damn lovable it's ridiculous. Great wrestler and cute to boot. 

Hopefully she does well for herself in WWE. I can definitely see the Bayley comparisons, in that they're both happy, cheerful, likeable etc. Dakota seems to be a bit of a better talker though, but i haven't seen much of that as of yet. Definite potential for a big female babyface star here though, got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I can see her being really over in NXT (although she may have stiff competition with Kairi Sane around). In any case, I'm really excited to see her wrestle more and progress in NXT/WWE. 

Also here's some pics I saw on my tl. 









































And I posted this in the MYC thread, but the kung-fu pose is still great and deserves to be in this thread too :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So we’re still going with the “Bayley Replacement” narrative, eh? Guys you do realize how popular and over Bayley was even on the main roster. But then they booked her into the ground with bad segment after bad segment.

If they can do that to Bayley, I hate to break it you but you don’t think they can do the same to Dakota?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't like watching her wrestle, because I get too mad at her opponent for beating her up and I want to be all Papa Wolf NO YOU DON'T GET OFF OF HER


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> So we’re still going with the “Bayley Replacement” narrative, eh? Guys you do realize how popular and over Bayley was even on the main roster. But then they booked her into the ground with bad segment after bad segment.
> 
> If they can do that to Bayley, I hate to break it you but you don’t think they can do the same to Dakota?


I wouldn't go as far to say that she's a 'Bayley replacement' because i'm well aware that the braindead creative, especially on the women's side of things, can kill off anything good that people have going for them these days, but i can totally understand the similarities. Both are happy, quite colourful, both solid wrestlers, both come across as very endearing with their personalities, and i'd wager many would put them both in the 'cute' category when it comes to their appearance.

Honestly i don't think there ever really will be another Bayley, because Dusty was a large part of making her journey happen, and it'll be an almost impossible thing to replicate (Especially considering you'd also need to find someone to play Sasha's role in the ultimate feud). Dakota though has all the makings of a great babyface though, and while there's no guarantee that she'll ever make it, and if she does, even get used effectively, but there's potential for a similar sort of appeal there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say that she's a 'Bayley replacement' because i'm well aware that the braindead creative, especially on the women's side of things, can kill off anything good that people have going for them these days, but i can totally understand the similarities. Both are happy, quite colourful, both solid wrestlers, both come across as very endearing with their personalities, and i'd wager many would put them both in the 'cute' category when it comes to their appearance.
> 
> Honestly i don't think there ever really will be another Bayley, because Dusty was a large part of making her journey happen, and it'll be an almost impossible thing to replicate (Especially considering you'd also need to find someone to play Sasha's role in the ultimate feud). Dakota though has all the makings of a great babyface though, and while there's no guarantee that she'll ever make it, and if she does, even get used effectively, but there's potential for a similar sort of appeal there.



There are similarities. But Bayley is more of a kid friendly character and Dakota (from what I know) is the girl next door that can kick your head off.

I just don’t want people to get it twisted. They are both great. And if the can screw up a character as simple as Bayley, it won’t take much to do the same to Dakota.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912091545158987776


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912761171702251520


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hope she will have a bright future at NXT/WWE. At the moment, she is my favorite female wrestler in the company and behind Cathy and Renee in my Top 3.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Dakota Kai is a better version of Bayley. She's a great babyface that isn't a complete idiot out there. Give me Kai over Bayley any day of the week.


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bjpenn


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:banderas


































:justsayin I'm completely won over by her now, I'm in love.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

World's Cutest Trio


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it true that this chick is half-Samoan?

She kind of looks like Layla, who has no Samoan heritage.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Jericho-79 said:


> Is it true that this chick is half-Samoan?
> 
> She kind of looks like Layla, who has no Samoan heritage.



Her Dads white and her Moms Samoan.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/vTKL2Ir.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/SaCJGUm.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/2lLwDHN.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/EIMZl6N.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/1MeUeyl.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/yOUIl8j.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bigger version from twitterzzz


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Bigger version from twitterzzz


If my sigs are anything to go by, with both Rhea and Dakota showing more skin recently, makes you wonder who's next.

Maybe we'll finally get the forbidden fruit known as Bayley........Nah.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe we'll finally get the forbidden fruit known as Bayley........Nah.


I think I'd die if I saw Bayley's rack in a bikini top.:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Good to see her back in action again, hope she gets a run as NXT Womens Champion eventually.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Oldy, but Goody


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's a thread for The Captain of Team Kick herself, Dakota Kai!










I couldnt find a thread of her anywhere, so I guess I'll just start one for her!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fan Thread >>> Dakota Kai Fan Thread: ALL HAIL KING KOTA!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

tommo010 said:


> Fan Thread >>> Dakota Kai Fan Thread: ALL HAIL KING KOTA!


Oh! There it is! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DERP! Welp I guess I didnt have to make a thread then 😂


----------



## JRH 420 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## JRH 420 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## JRH 420 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DakotaRaw121922 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share DakotaRaw121922 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DK GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share DK GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota GIF by TheKidd34 | Gfycat


Watch and share Dakota GIFs by TheKidd34 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

She has tonnes of mannerisms/gestures during segments.

She's older than she looks at 34.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota2Raw010202 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Dakota2Raw010202 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with IO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DakotaRaw010923 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share DakotaRaw010923 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

